# Zion, Here We Come



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I plan on hitting the road sat morn, 8- 8:30.

My plan is to stop for the first night somewhere in Wetsern Ohio along I-70 and on Sunday, stop at the Indy 500 museum, so sun nite will not be much further. If anyone lives in the vicinity of my night stops and might consider a visit, let me know.

After I hit the road, I will try to get a signal if I can but Tami will be my extra contact via cell phone. It would be so nice to say hello to any of you during my travels







Not planning any type of blog, just going to check in on this thread as I go.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip John, and we will see you at Zion on July first!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Drive safe John









I'll be watching this thread for updates from you along the way to Zion









See you in about a week!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you run hwy 50 thru Colorado, coming or going back, give me a holler.. Your prolly runnin I-80/I-70 though. But if you come thru Canon City, let me know!

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Checking in









It is Sun nite. We are at the Terra Haute, Indiana KOA off I-70......nice place.

Spent 3 hrs today at the Indy 500 track.......

Last nite was interesting. Picked a campground in Ohio from the book from the rest area off I-71. Place was a litlle bit of a dump. Being without the DW has me a little out of my routine. To make things more different, the campground instead of giving me a site, told me to pick one and come back and let them know which one. Sooo I did, proceeded to check to make sure I fit, must have hit the door lock button.....yup....locked the keys in the truck







, spare set also in the truck














. Thank goodness for Good Sam. 30 min later, a locksmith came and got me back in. Guess what, now I am very careful about my keys. The good thing was, I had the camper keys, so I could make supper while waiting. LOL

John and girls


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi John,









Just got your message. We were in the Catskill camping this weekend & I did not have cell service up there.

I'll be looking forward to hearing from you as you travel. Say hello to the girls for me & speak w/ you soon!

Be Safe My Friend!
Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi John,

Sorry to hear about your keys!








Looks like you're making good time on the road








Be safe and we'll be watching for your next update...

See you this weekend


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mon aft and is MsWalt gonna be surprised.

I took a little southern detour and figured why not stop in Branson, Mo. I am now parked next tp MsWalt at ABC campground. He must be out sightseeing. Can t wait to see the look on his face









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Mon aft and is MsWalt gonna be surprised.
> 
> I took a little southern detour and figured why not stop in Branson, Mo. I am now parked next tp MsWalt at ABC campground. He must be out sightseeing. Can t wait to see the look on his face
> 
> ...










If you can catch the moment....do send us a photo! Otherwise, just let Mark know that you've got a bunch of other OBers back at your site who say "hi"!!! Sounds like a good trip so far (save for the "key thingy"). I'm sooooo jealous!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Can't wait to hear about his reaction!
Tell him we said hello


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's awesome John please tell them we said HI.









Tami


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well you may as well just hop on US hwy 50, and continue your trip west... 
Stop by Canon City say about Wednesday.. Stay at one of the campgrounds at the Royal Gorge, which is 8 miles past(west) Canon City. The KOA is nice there. The girls would love it, lots for them to do.. Maybe spend thursday touring the Royal Gorge and Buckskin Joes, which is right beside the Gorge.. Its a wild west themed park, with gunslingers and all.. Might call ahead for a camp spot at the KOA though.. I would suggest river rafting the Arkansas, but the river is very high right now and isnt safe for kids... I dont know there ages.. Teenagers would love it!

As you leave the Royal Gorge, you will run beside the river all the way to Salida(beautiful)... Then the rougher part... Monarch Pass which is over 11000 feet.. But with your rig, you'd be fine.. Then after that is the Black Canyon which is also beautiful..

I'll run up the hill and meet ya, and let you take my truck and trailer with my hitch for a spin... Say about wed evening...

What do ya say? lol Nudge-Nudge, Its cool if you are going another way John, Just thought I might suggest it..

Carey


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Do the Arkansas if they say it is only Class 4. Class 5 then you have to consider the girls.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lets just say he was surprised. He came back while we were at the pool, could not believe it had my name on it







. His granddaughter and my girls had fun in the pool together.

I will try to post a pic later...

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

NJMikeC said:


> Do the Arkansas if they say it is only Class 4. Class 5 then you have to consider the girls.


The Gorge is class 5+ till mid july generally. Then a low class 4. There are parts of the Arkansas that are class 3, North of Salida(Browns Canyon). Most all the Arkansas between Salida and Canon is min. class 4 to class 5+ in the gorge in June. The river is a bit higher right now, due to late runoff. So its prolly best to stay off it for a while yet with kids.

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt on the left, tdvffjohn on the right.....Branson rally


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Picture isn't coming up








I thought there was at least one more Outbacker joining mswalt at Branson









Enjoy the rally and have a safe trip home!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There is, they are due in on Tues, I believe. I plan on pulling out around 10 or 11 so I will probably miss them.

Have 1400 miles to go to Zion......On the road again









John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tues.....Left Branson, Mo at 11:15 am......arrived Salina, Kansas 7 pm.....Koa exit 252 off I-70

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi John,

How are your girls holding up w/ all the driving?

Thanks for checking in!

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Girls are actually doing better than I thought. As long as they get pool time every night.









I am sooo glad I detoured to Branson. It was great to meet and spend the time with mswalt and family.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wed, 5 pm. We are at the Strasburg, East Denver KOA. around 20 miles east of Denver.

John and girls


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Holy cow John! You're really close








Sounds like you're going to get there before we do...
What are your plans for the next two nights?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nothing definitive.....Kinda gonna try to hit the KOA off 70 just before the Utah border tomorrow night . I am assuming there are some big hills in front of me that will slow my pace down







If all goes well, I will call Zion and see if my or any other space is open for fri nite.......I m counting on that beer









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Wed, 5 pm. We are at the Strasburg, East Denver KOA. around 20 miles east of Denver.
> 
> John and girls


That's great John. We are big Colorado fans, beautiful country enjoy it!

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jacko will be arriving tomorrow in Site 3, so you'll have company until the rest of us arrive.
Sounds like you're gonna have to have the beer ready for us









**on edit**
Just found out that Jacko had to cancel








Looks like you're going to be the official welcoming committee...

p.s., Mason at ZRR said that they are filling up, but would most likely have a site for you to stay in on Friday night. Your site is unavailable until Saturday, so you'd have to move over...
She said to give her a call if you would like to arrive early.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

John, we have some pretty big thunderstorms brewing here right now, hope all is well for you outside of Denver. Many times Strausberg gets the brunt of the storms, hope it misses ya tonight...

Keep having a good trip!

Carey


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

John, Sounds like you are having the time of your life. Enjoy the trip, and all the new scenery, and friends.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Carey. I saw on the news, south of us was hit hard. we have some wind. A dark cloud went west of us. Hope its quiet tonight. No sense worrying to much, people live here all the time.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Arrived 3 pm, Grand Junction KOA thurs.

Boy is the wi fi slow....11 mbps, its like dial up america online







but better than nothing









John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

How did things go over the mountains?

Once your enter Utah, I-70 gets very rough, with lots of whoops and rollers.. This is from the state line to Green River.. You might want to make sure everything is in place and tied down well before leaving in the morning.. You will prolly be on the roughest 90 mile portion of I-70 in the nation. Just wanted you to know..

Then past Green River its up and down for about 100+ miles till you get to Salina.. You wont see much but beautiful mountains till you get to I-15. I love that drive!

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up........Over the mtns was a piece of cake, maintained 50 or above. Downhill, I just kept it slow and easy so I would not heat up the brakes.

Now I can get it weighed







LOL

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fri 3 pm...WE'RE HERE






























John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I bet you will get the high mileage award John.. I'll have to plan for one of these trips sometime...

Glad you made it safely!

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Fri 3 pm...WE'RE HERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic plz!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Have a safe trip. Most of all have fun like I know you can.









Thor


----------

